# sound card



## K1ngD1mond (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.eio.com/p-9733-creative-...4-bit-96khz-pci-interface-sound-card-oem.aspx
is this a good sound card? any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## erixx (Sep 8, 2012)

old... and drivers can cause issues.... It all DEPENDS so please: e-la-bo-ra-te your question.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

Was a "Budget Card" when it was New. Would it sound better than onboard? Probably. That said it's not a card I would recommend.


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 8, 2012)

http://www.eio.com/p-30607-asus-xonar-dg-51-channels-pci-interface-xonar-dg-sound-card.aspx


----------



## Super XP (Sep 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.eio.com/p-30607-asus-xonar-dg-51-channels-pci-interface-xonar-dg-sound-card.aspx


Now that would be a better choice idead. 
*ASUS XONAR DG 5.1*


----------



## KainXS (Sep 8, 2012)

under 8 bucks that card isn't bad, but for 30 its a rip off

can run x-fi(software version) with it though.

DG is the card to get, got one and love it, and theirs a driver community for it for better drivers.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> http://www.eio.com/p-30607-asus-xonar-dg-51-channels-pci-interface-xonar-dg-sound-card.aspx



Creative man here but there is no denying THAT is a great deal on a great card! Stomps that Audigy easily.

Like KainXS mentioned you have great "Community Drivers" to go with it. I know Daniel K. saved alot of possible headaches with his Creative set. I would expect the ASUS driver will be just as helpful.



KainXS said:


> under 8 bucks that card isn't bad, but for 30 its a rip off
> 
> can run x-fi(software version) with it though.
> 
> DG is the card to get, got one and love it, and theirs a driver community for it for better drivers.



Are you sure about the X-Fi thing? That's not even using the Audigy's EMU10K1 chip. It's an even more chopped down chip(CA0106) But then that said the X-Fi Xtreme Audio is the "same" card just rebadged so I guess it could be "tricked"


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 8, 2012)

the Xonar Unified Drivers are pretty nice and you can get them to work under Windows 8.

http://brainbit.wordpress.com/

the card it self has a lot of features for the money. Cirrus Logic DAC, Cirrus Logic ADC, Creative DSP, JRC Headphone Amp, Dolby Headphone, GX2.5, digital out, multi-channel analog out.


----------

